# Gerald Wallace?



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

How's he doing lately? Since he had that scary fall, he seems to have been pretty quiet. He used to be a threat for a triple-double most nights, but not any more. Is this because of Okafor's emergence and Morrison's need for the ball? Is he struggling?


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

he seems to be shootin a lot less with the emrgance of ammo and mek but honestly he was that great of a spot up shooter so im fine with the production he has right now


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I really don't think Gerald has not played great ball in most of our games.Some of it may have to do with that big fall he took and a lot more of it with the amount of zone we've been playing.He just hasn't impacted the games the way you expect him to.

In my opinion playing so much zone has really disrupted the entire identity of this team and more specifically Gerald Wallace,BK and Felton.Those guys are very good at gambling for steals and overplaying the passing lanes.So far this year we really don't seem to know who we are.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

meru said:


> How's he doing lately? Since he had that scary fall, he seems to have been pretty quiet. He used to be a threat for a triple-double most nights, but not any more. Is this because of Okafor's emergence and Morrison's need for the ball? Is he struggling?


A threat? Really? Double double, yes. He's never had more than 8 in any other category, though.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

he would get more points if morrison passed the ball.....morrison seems to be taken lots of shots and not many of them seem to be going in


----------



## WaterlooVikings (Oct 31, 2006)

u serious ammo just shot over 50% against the spurs his shots are starting to drop with ease


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> he would get more points if morrison passed the ball.....morrison seems to be taken lots of shots and not many of them seem to be going in


I don't think theres a problem with Morrison shooting so much its more in that when we are on defense we can't get steals, because of having to play zone with Morrison in, to start the fastbreak and that is the way Wallace scores best


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

How has his defense been? He's not putting up good defensive statistics, relative to last season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The entire team has failed to adapt to the new defensive schemes.Last year we had a gambling defense that forced a lot of turnovers and we tried to win games by 1)scoring off our opponents turnovers and 2)taking care of the ball so that 1) didn't happen to us.So far this year we've not not done either.We just look lethargic and lost when we play that matchup zone and I think you saw what Wally World did to Morrison.He just can not guard any veteran scorer so far.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah. Morrison is stagnant on defense and doesn't move his feet well. So is Gerald's poor defensive numbers coming from a lack of team defense, where he can concentrate more on steals rather than worrying about Morrison covering his man properly?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Gerald doesn't need me to make excuses for him...I just don't think he's played the way he did last year in most of our games.After the big fall in the Pacers game he didn't seem to be the same to me,but he looked very good in the Spurs game.He is an extremely agressive player and when he doesn't play agressively he's not the same player.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I think there is something wrong with him after seeing him in tonights game it's almost as if hes hesitant to drive now and is just settling for the jumper and that isn't his game at all


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Charlotte Bobcats in 3 years = Beasts of the NBA. remember that bobcat fans


----------

